# Just put a deposit down on this



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've always had a bit of a soft spot for the Range Rover especially the Supercharged version so after looking at several over the past few months I've just put a deposit down on this one today 



















Im collecting in around two weeks time after its had my private plate changed over and new MOT and full service


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Do you mind if I ask how much Andy? I'm assuming mega-bucks of depreciation to date for a petrol guzzler like that, so I'm guessing it was great value?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I like these very much too, but I hear the running costs are ruinous.

You can pick up early ones with high miles for about £10k, although not the supercharged ones as far as I know.

Have you sold or are you selling your TT?

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still lust after one.

If I could afford to buy and run one, it would now be near the top of my list of cars I'd like next.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

clived said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much Andy? I'm assuming mega-bucks of depreciation to date for a petrol guzzler like that, so I'm guessing it was great value?


I managed to get it for £21k, which is pretty good considering it was an £80k car just 4 years ago



Charlie said:


> I like these very much too, but I hear the running costs are ruinous.
> 
> You can pick up early ones with high miles for about £10k, although not the supercharged ones as far as I know.
> 
> ...


I had a look at some of the TD6 models but to be honest they were really slow and the engine was pretty noisy plus the Supercharged has the nicer wheels, interior and better looking front grill and rear lights

Im not sure what to do with the TT yet Im going to keep it for the time being because I was offered an extremely low trade in price and TBH I'd rather keep it as a second car than let it go for a cheap price.

The running costs are a bit scarey but if its too expensive I'll just get rid of it, always fancied one and required something a bit more practical than the TT


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great car, lucky you, on my list one day


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Needs lowering...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

cracking motor Andy, Luxury motoring


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Great car, lucky you, on my list one day


Cheers 



Dash said:


> I just don't see the appeal.


Understandable Dash, large 4x4's aren't everyones taste



davelincs said:


> cracking motor Andy, Luxury motoring


Cheers mate it is indeed don't know if I'll use half the toys in it  It has heated steering wheel, heated rear seats and the venture cam thingy for offroading or as Jeremy Clarkston said zooming in on attractive women while driving :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice Andy, keep us updated on how you get on with it.

Would love one but cant justify something that big

Dan


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Needs lowering...


It would for me I'd never get in the bugger without a stepladder.

My Uncle used to have one it would pass anything on the road apart from a petrol station


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

You're gonna be bankrupt, 50p per mile just in petrol.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yea,, love rangys,, maybe i can get my company to lease me one then the taxpayer can pay for it,, and the fuel,,, mmmmmm love it !!! :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> You're gonna be bankrupt, 50p per mile just in petrol.


I do a very low mileage but thanks for the concern

Quick update - Picking it up tomorrow after work, I'll upload some better pics once I've given it a proper all day clean on Sunday


----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

A great investment !!!! If you can sfford to run it,


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Love these 8) being a big lad these are made for me, and when the RS has had it's time it will be v high on my next car list
Ps be careful with the black paint m8, I have detailed one of these and the paint is very soft and even washing badly will marr the paint, but they do correct lovely 8) 8)


----------

